# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Want to help compile a dream-flying tutorial?

## Amethyst Star

Granted I've only had one LD and didn't fly in it, I may not be the #1 expert but I've had lots of regular flying dreams in the past.  Anyway, I notice so many ppl asking flying questions and I think it's be a good idea to compile a tutorial so we don't have to all give our suggestions every single time.  If no one wants to or the mods deem it not fit for the tutorial forum, that's fine.  Well, here's the ideas I have for ppl that are having trouble flying.  Please add more if you have more ideas.

1.  Start with floating
To float, it often helps to start with your eyes closed.  Then either jump into the air or imagine yourself just going up.  Open your eyes and if you're off of the ground, try to concentrate on staying there and getting yourself stable and centered.  If you have trouble getting in the air, imagine yourself climbing an invisible staircase and go up them.

2.  Moving
Once you get yourself stabilized, go slowly in simple directions: up, down, forward, and backwards.  If you can do those, then you can start combining up or down with forward and then add in turns.  If that doesn't work, you can try to use a landmark near yourself and visualize yourself being pulled towards it.

3.  Jump off of a building
If you can't seem to get off the ground, maybe a little desperation will inspire you.  I've done this before and it requires that you know you're in a dream.  And once you're sure you're dreaming, you have to know that you will not be harmed.  Get up to a high enough place and then simply jump off.  Close your eyes if you must and spread your arms.  Then as you descend, imagine yourself going up.  Imagine you're in a movie or something where they pull up right before hitting the ground.  That may work.

4.  Modes of assistance
a. _Spiderman_ - I've had several dreams where I'm Spiderman and I'm swinging among buildings.  Try getting comfortable with swinging around and then try going around without the webs/ropes.
b. _Hand-helds_ - Imagine an object of some sort that you are touching (ie. a ball in your hands, a belt around your waist, a platform beneath your feet, etc.).  The, try to move that object around with yourself attatched to it.  When you grow comfortable with that, then try using a smaller object, and then a smaller, until you no longer use one and are able to move yourself around.
c. _Dream Guide_ - Try summoning your dream guide and have them fly you around or tell you how.
--------------------

Disclaimer:  Please don't attempt to fly in real life!  You will either end up hurting yourself or just looking stupid.

--------------------

Yah, so if you have more ideas, please post them!

-Amé

----------


## Scwigglie

Here's a few more I can think of:

*Zooming Method:* (at least I think that's what it's called)
Focus on an object that's some distance away, like a tree or a house. Then, imagine it pulling you towards it, like a magnet. You should end up going pretty fast. You can then work your way up to things like the moon.

*DC Throw you in the air:*
Self-explanatory, really.   :tongue2:  Ask them politely, I guess.

*Spring:*
This is the one I usually do, although it doesn't work in all types of LDs (yes, there's different types). Crouch a little bit, and tense every muscle in your body. Then, jump up as high as possible, like a spring.

----------


## wasup

Nawww, if you do than people will think it takes skill to fly in a lucid dream.  It doesn't take any skill.  It makes it sound more complicated than it really is with all of that, the only rule is to will yourself to do it...

----------


## Scwigglie

I have to disagree there, it's sometimes not as easy as just willing yourself. Anyway, a technique helps to set the intention, which is critical. Also, some people who are completely new at LDing don't easily comprehend the act of "willing." They need an action to go along with it.

The End.

----------


## nightowl

im going to have to agree with you sqwiggy. even i find it somewhat difficult to fly. 

I dunno, in some dreams it works and in others it barely works. of course i haven't really tried it in a lot of LD's. I'd rather do other things....

----------


## Lucid83

*SUCK METHOD:*

Hold a Vacuum Cleaner Nozzle Turned On and Point it away from you while in the air.

----------


## Zaphod

I'm with wasup on this one.. I'm kinda new to the concept of controlling my lucid dreams. I don't have a whole lot of control of things yet, but I can always fly just by knowing that I will be able to do it. Although, I think that it probably would help newbies to try different techniques, since this will help them gain confidence that they will succeed at doing it. I don't think the particular technique really matters, as long as it gives you the confidence.

----------


## Scwigglie

Not _everyone_ can fly, and that's been made really clear through the countless posts.   :wink2:  Plus, hey, it's a tutorial designed to help people. No complaining! Or I'll.. give you really moldy cheese.

----------


## slimslowslider

I have started writing a book called &#39;How to Fly in Your Dreams&#39;.  The book would be a short jokey thing about LDing in general not just flying.  But I do love flying so I will be covering this in some detail&#33;  I have written to the administrators about this and they think its OK to do research on DV, so long as I credit the site, and anyone who I quote.  Bearing this in mind - I have just been going through the 1000+ references to flying on this site&#33;  I havent finished this yet, but will post when I have, unless this thread ends up doing that job for me&#33;
It would be very interesting to hear of any unusual flying dreams, either in this thread, or you can pm/email me.  I will of course ask permission before quoting anyone.
 ::flyaway:: 

EDIT: Three years later I still haven&#39;t got further than a contents list&#33;

----------


## wasup

> _Originally posted by Scwigglie_
> *I have to disagree there, it's sometimes not as easy as just willing yourself. Anyway, a technique helps to set the intention, which is critical. Also, some people who are completely new at LDing don't easily comprehend the act of \"willing.\" They need an action to go along with it.
> 
> The End.*



I think your right that setting an intention DOES help, but, yes, the thing is, it IS as easy as willing yourself!  If you have great imagination or something than it will probably be easier for you to do it than someone who tries to prove why flying is impossible... 





> _Originally posted by Scwigglie_
> *Not everyone can fly, and that's been made really clear through the countless posts.   Plus, hey, it's a tutorial designed to help people. No complaining! Or I'll.. give you really moldy cheese.*



The reason they can't fly is because they are just starting lucid dreaming (or their confidence fell as they failed and failed).  Think of it this way:  You are with some friends at the local pool.  Your friends dared you to go off the high, high dive and you are really scared to do it.  Well you start climbing up.  You start jumping on the board and then as you hit the water, the water is soft, painless, and actually feels really good.  At this point it would be really easy for you to do it the next time.  The same applys with lucid dreaming. 
Not only that, but spending time at the forum may be bad for you dreaming confidence (at least for newbies) because you read all those posts about people who can't fly.  This makes newbies think that its hard to do, which it isn't!

----------


## Scwigglie

> Not only that, but spending time at the forum may be bad for you dreaming confidence (at least for newbies) because you read all those posts about people who can't fly.[/b]



Hey, I agree!    ::D:  

I also agree that people can't fly because their confidence might be failing. Soooo, this tutorial may help to break through those barriers. And it doesn't imply that flying is hard. It actually does the opposite.. *it steers newbies away from all the negative crap and basically says, "Hey, look at these easy techniques, pick the one you like and off you go!"*

It-is-hard-for-some-people. That's very very apparent. I know that you, in particular, have no trouble. But not everyone is like you. These techniques are designed to give newbies something to go on, rather than just saying, "Oh yeah, just will yourself to fly." I'm telling ya, they'll prolly be like, "Will? What do you mean, will? Explain." 

 :smiley: 

Also.. using different methods can produce different results. Some methods can be used to fly at a leisurely pace, and some, like the zooming method, can be used to shoot through the air like a bullet. Even for people who can fly easily, it could be fun to explore all those different techniques and see what happens.

----------


## wasup

> _Originally posted by Scwigglie_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Not only that, but spending time at the forum may be bad for you dreaming confidence (at least for newbies) because you read all those posts about people who can't fly.
> 			
> ...



Good   ::D:  





> I also agree that people can't fly because their confidence might be failing. Soooo, this tutorial may help to break through those barriers. And it doesn't imply that flying is hard. It actually does the opposite.. *it steers newbies away from all the negative crap and basically says, \"Hey, look at these easy techniques, pick the one you like and off you go!\"*[/b]



I say that if we did have a flying tutorial, it should say some stuff like, \"flying isn't hard in a dream, but some people have trouble comprehending the idea and being able to do it because they have never done it or anything like it before\".  I think you should make it clear that the methods are there to help you understand what it would feel like more so you could do it more easily (I hope you understand what I mean...).  People are used to physical things moving you around.  Flying isn't a regular body function so if you imagined your feet blowing at fire it would probably be easier to imagine the feeling of making yourself fly... get it? 





> It-is-hard-for-some-people. That's very very apparent. I know that you, in particular, have no trouble. But not everyone is like you. These techniques are designed to give newbies something to go on, rather than just saying, \"Oh yeah, just will yourself to fly.\" I'm telling ya, they'll prolly be like, \"Will? What do you mean, will? Explain.\" [/b]



No, it isn't easy for me, I've actually never flown well before (except when taking melatonin but that doesn't count), but I'm trying to teach myself it isn't hard to do, I WOULD like a flying tutorial, but I think it could subconciously make me think that flying is a hard thing to do.  





> Also.. using different methods can produce different results. Some methods can be used to fly at a leisurely pace, and some, like the zooming method, can be used to shoot through the air like a bullet. Even for people who can fly easily, it could be fun to explore all those different techniques and see what happens.[/b]



Yeah that makes sense, if you make a tutorial you should add that the different methods can be more fun, not necessarily only help you fly easier.

----------


## Scwigglie

Okay. Agreed then.   :wink2:  

Ame, are you still there? Anyway, since you're in charge of this particular tutorial, I think it'd be great if you added some of those things that wasup said in the above post. It really would clear up some things.

----------


## Ev

few comments:

-attraction method seems to work best towards big and massive objects (not sure, but trying to attract to a car yeilded low speed)

-there may be a difference between zooming and attraction methods. Zooming takes power from your will, while Attraction is more about expectations.

-best way to get in the air is by willing to fly. (at least for me)

----------


## wasup

[quote]few comments:

-attraction method seems to work best towards big and massive objects (not sure, but trying to attract to a car yeilded low speed)
quote]

It probably wasn't true for some people before, but it will be now...

----------


## Ev

> _Originally posted by wasup+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(wasup)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Ev
> 			
> 		
> ...



heh, try it  ::D:

----------


## Seeker

It's been a long time since I first learned to fly.    There are a few things I remember about my earlier experiences and have learned along the way.

1.  Do NOT try to focus your Chi into an energy ball while flying!  A crash usually results.

2. Flying too high removes points of reference and usually ends up in a loss of lucidity.  

3.  Sometimes running with a long, loping stride can help you become airborne.  Also running down steps, you can often float down a whole flight of them.

4. Using the attraction method on moving objects like airplanes can be interesting.  It is kind of like being attached by a rubberband!

5. Frustration will kill your ability to fly quicker than anything.  I can remember getting a few feet off the ground and then getting frustrated because I could not go higher.  That grounded me quickly.

6. Spinning while flying usually does not help increase lucidity.

7. Flapping your arms doesn't help (for me anyway), but swimming does (breast stroke seems to work best)

8. It is difficult, but you can share your energy with someone(dream construct) in a dream and help them to fly.

9. When in doubt about what to do next, just kind of hover DragonBall Z style and look around.

10. Do not automatically assume that you will be able to fly through things like walls of ceilings.  Sometimes you bounce and it can be quite embarassing  :Oops: 

11. Desire and belief are the key ingrediants.  You must believe that you can fly and you must desire it enough to work at it.

12. Some people pick up flying easily, for others they have to work at it.

----------


## Dark_No0B

Thats a great tutorial Seeker, pretty much everything i would've wanted to say.

I was actually going to make a flying tutorial myself, but i just never had the time around to do it.

But in a few words, i would say that you should start off by floating, focusing your mind and energy until you lift. Another great method IMO is jumping off of something. If a building looks to scary, then try your house roof.  ::wink::  

Once your in the air, take things little at a time before you sore off higher into the sky. With enough practise you'll be able to fly DBZ style.  ::D:

----------


## Amethyst Star

I also just remembered something.  My very first flying dream (as cheesy as it sounds) I was flying around to the song "I believe I can fly."  In the dream I had dived into a pool to retrieve a girl's goggles and when I came out I found I had the ability to fly.  Even just doing something as simple as swimming in a magic pool might help you become confident enough to fly.

Just thought I'd mention that.

-Amé

----------


## Amethyst Star

Another technique.  You can blame Douglas Adams for this stupid idea but it might be worth a shot.  "Aim to throw yourself on the ground and miss."  There's supposed to be a point where you're supposed to be suddenly distracted and then suddenly realize that you didn't hit the ground. I don't know how the distracting thing would go, but you can try to throw yourself at the ground....kind of like in the Animatrix mini-film at that haunted house.

-Amé

----------


## Ja_

i remember when my friendz show up in my ld, he was flyin then i said (how do you fly?) he said just make ur legs weak, i tried and i was flyin.
he said that he can teach me anything. after he said that i woke up
maybe he was my dream guide? who know? -_-

----------


## nightowl

> _Originally posted by Ja__
> *i remember when my friendz show up in my ld, he was flyin then i said (how do you fly?) he said just make ur legs weak, i tried and i was flyin.
> he said that he can teach me anything. after he said that i woke up
> maybe he was my dream guide? who know? -_-*



sounds like one to me...i wish i were that lucky....

----------


## Aneas

I have done a great deal of experimentation over the years with flying at different speeds. I also enjoy creating a breeze and just floating with the current.  I discovered during my experimentation that when flying at super high velocity I did not have the sensation of moving.  Instead I realized that I was remaining motionless and everything else was moving around me.  Anyone else experience this phenomenon?

----------


## lord soth

ooh i found out why i cant fly, i just needed to jump, then tuck in the legs! man... wish i had remembered that earlier   ::?:

----------


## killfrenzy

I dont have a lot of experience with flying but one time a dream character gave me a turorial on dream flight.

Ive had some flying lessons but still havent mastered it.

----------


## Belisarius

The only way I can get myself to fly is to focus on an object and move the object relative to myself.  I usually try to not look at the ground at all when I do this.  I was flying all over the place last night it was really fun.  When using this technique, don't flip over because you could very well fall(I always do).

----------


## Zaphod

I previously said that I never have trouble flying and I can just will myself to do it, but I guess that's not always true. Last night I had some lucid dreams. In one of them I could fly fine, but in another I was having difficulty. I could lift off fine by jumping straight up and expecting to keep going, but I'd reach about 10-15 metres and then start falling back down. I found that a good way to keep going after I fell was to just "bounce" off the ground and fly upwards again. The ground was concrete, but it acted like a trampoline. So hopefully if anyone has the same type of problem this trick will help.

----------


## Scwigglie

> In one of them I could fly fine, but in another I was having difficulty. [/b]



I've noticed that happening to me too. Hmm. I guess it depends on your level of lucidity or state of mind at that particular moment.

----------


## flyatknight

Perhaps you're the person that can help me *slimslowslider* as you sound experienced in the world of dream flight.

Luckily, attaining flight in my LD's is something Ive not had a problem with thus far.  In fact, I sometimes do it automatically when I just want to stay on the ground and explore my immediate environment for a while, which can be a little annoying.

However, I realised last night that I'm not quite as good at it as I had thought.  I was flying around the coastline and I saw a small wooden hut mounted on some decking in the middle of the ocean.  Thinking this must be there for a reason I flew towards it.  As I got close and tried to land on it I didn't seem to have enough control to hit the right spot.  I kinda felt like a helicopter that had been shot down, and I eventually landed in the ocean and woke up.

It seems I can land near larger buildings that I have targeted, but this smaller target posed too much of a challenge.

Do you have any advice?

----------


## Lucid83

> _Originally posted by flyatknight_
> *
> It seems I can land near larger buildings that I have targeted, but this smaller target posed too much of a challenge.
> 
> Do you have any advice?*



Try spinning while flying up or landing so that you can control your trajectory better.

----------


## Amethyst Star

When you're landing, try to take it slower. If you shoot at the ground then several things can go wrong: you miss, you thud into the ground (often waking up), things get out of control, etc.  Just take it easy and try to float down gently.

----------


## Estok

I have no trouble flying in dreams, LD or not.  But I couldn't fly in the beginning.  

In the beginning, flying was like walking on an invisible stairs, then, it was like riding a bicycle.  After that, it was like swimming without using hands.  But after that I decided those weren't cool enough, that I wanted to fly like goku or gundam mobile suits, that I can float, charge up and rush forward.  I always day dreamed I was a mobile suit in real life, so I did that in my dream and it worked.  No thrust coming out though.

Maybe it helps if you visualize yourself flying while awake, so that it feels natural when you try to do it in your dream.

----------


## slimslowslider

flyatnight

For me, my dreams vary in lucidity alot - there's a whole scale from total awareness & total control to a fleeting feeling that I'm dreaming.  I can find myself flying in _any_ dream, and its not always a dream sign - which is why I can understand your problem with landing.  I often find myself having control problems - which can be fun!  It is usually when I'm not lucid and so rationalise flying to be some energy/ gravity thing I've just discovered.  So I'm usually levitating in some way - this lack of gravity often causes me to have probelms staying on the ground, or standing upright.  Try increasing lucidity - which some have suggested above - eg by spinning, or shouting 'LUCIDITY NOW' or for me its focussing REALLY INTENTLY on something.    

PS I havent written the book yet!

A question:  Does anyone else get this?  I for one, and I think its true of most people, dont always dream in first person i.e  I have dreams where I'm watching the action from above like through a cine camera.  These often become flying dreams - as I pan and zoom around the scene, I at some point shift to first person then realise "I'm in the air so must be flying".

----------


## gameover

Flying in a dream is as easy as walking in a dream. But since you walk all the time you dont find it that strange or hard ot believe and pretty much assume itll work, and it does. Now that Im used to flying its as easy as walking, only more fun.

----------


## Rini0895

I think you ppl really do make it seem harder than it seems in my first ld i could fly.

*METHOD*
Jump in the air and make you self stay the 
to move just want to move and be confident that you will.If you want to move then you have to think that you will and nothins going to stop you!

----------


## alucinor

The only time i've ever flied i used a slightly different technique. I was very much lucid, but was struggling to get my feet off the ground ( :wink2: ). I tried a few techniques, jumping etc., but none quite worked. In the end i ran into a bus, sat in the drivers seat, looked upwards, then slammed on the accelerator. Strangely, the bus didn't do anything, but i smashed through the windscreen and went fly, fly, flying. I dunno why a vehicle helped me so much, but it did (maybe cos it related the situation to a real life, familiar experience - driving my car?). You might wanna add this... up to you - a bit obscure, i know.

----------


## Solid Snake

The technique I use when I fly is like a mix between being superman and an airplane  :tongue2:   I extend my arms in front of my and take off like a harrier, hovering and then blastin outta there. and for turning and control, I imagine invisible elevators and rudder just like on an airplane... I think its very effective, as I've used a lot of different techs. in the past. You can build up tons of speed this way which is always fun. Just don't hit anything  ::D:

----------


## Torcher

I use the "Pull yourself up something really tall, like a tree, post, wall, or otherwise" approach. Just start climbing on stuff, or run super fast until you lose weight and gain moonman jump skills. Been flyin for a long time, since I was little. One thing I noticed about flying was that if I could create this certain sensation in my chest area, just by focusing, I could lift off directly with no aid from structures around me. It feels like a pressure in the rib cage, like kundalini I guess. Hard to explain. 
-Torcher

----------


## Wicked

My flight control isn't great, but it's there. I would suggest trying to move your surroundings instead of moving yourself. IE, visualize everything in your field of view moving down. The problem with this is that you can't go very fast (since you constantly need to imagine new landscape appearing that way, and I don't know about you, but that's too much for me), and if you go too high you won't have any landscape to move around (I find it difficult to rise over the tops of the nearest buildings, actually). I'm not even sure that that's what I'm doing in my dreams, by the way - they're not exactly very clear.

----------


## Placebo

How about shortcuts? Ie.
1. Wow this jetpack in this box will make it easy to fly
2. Nice, I'm flying
3. Hmm, this piece of crap is part of my imagination. I don't need it

----------


## Torcher

You've got a point Wicked, about the difficulty of sustaining images below you. The last time I flew I ended up in clouds w/ no reference for what had been beneath me. The dream then changed to another location.
    Several things I have done as alternatives to flying are:

    -Fly low, near the ground
    -Run at super-human speeds
    -Attempt low-gravity levitation at high speed
    -Fly slow, hover a bit and let it all sink in
    -wall-jumping, spiderman style (more like floating)
    -plane flying. (I found a car, turned it into a plane, flew it over my hometown.)

* The town stayed together but the plane disappeared. I could still feel the propeller of the Messerschmidt and acceleration was got by will alone and the idea of having a throttle. I think having an idea that the flight was being sustained by something outside my self increased the simplicity of flying. Planes fly, we know that, so I didnt have that inner argument of doubt associated with willed flying/floating, etc. Also, this was far faster flying than other flying experiences during LD. -OUT-

-Torch

----------


## Wicked

Ah, the board is back  :smiley: 

I actually tried, in a recent dream, to concentrate on an object and pull myself towards it. I wanted to try flying, so I rose slowly above the ground (I never do leaping), concentrated on the antenna of a far away roof, and started imagining myself pulled to it. The speed, while not amazing, was probably faster than 95% of my experiences with flying in other dreams. Now, a pretty strange thing - I actually _overshot_ the roof I was pulling myself onto. I had to turn back a bit (this time in the usual way I fly, no pulling), place myself above the roof, then land. I wonder if it usually happens with this method of flight.

----------


## tanaqui

Um, a purely technical comment on the tutorial - there's some BB code gone wrong around Staircase Method/Jetpack and 'Jump off a building' is on twice.

I would offer some tips on flying but my only memories are very old and I'm less confident now.  So this nitpicky post will just have to be my entire contribution  :tongue2:

----------


## Redeyedwolfking

I just figured out a way to fly really good in my last LD. My last flying method is not even flying compared to this. I only had one LD to test it but It was incredible. So I figured I might as well post it. 

first just get off the ground it doesent matter how. then once your in mid air just move your feet back and forth dont move your arms at all. Then picture yourself as a rocket and just softly will yourself up verticly. Your feet should serve as a perpeller. You may go up so fast you end up in space in just a split second. if you want to change direction just put your self horizontly and fly like super man. I like this method because you dont have to worry much about keeping yourself up in the air so you can land on oblects and buildings easily and your arms are free to grab hold of stuff.

----------


## dreamtamer007

I Almost always fly in my dreams. When I was in about 2nd or 3rd grade in school I remember laying face down on the ground and a girl hoped on my back and I would take off and give the girl a ride. That was about the year 1958. I always thought it was just a matter of wanting to do it. I never gave it a second thought. I do enjoy it more now when I'm lucid. Its like when I took Hang Gliding lessons. I studied aerodynamics and new all the ins and outs and dos and do nots .I even designed a model Hang Glider and talked to the father of hang gliding F Rogolo himself about my invention. But when it cam time to go up on a tandem flight with an instructor, he said to me JUST FLY the lessons pay off but in practice just DO IT.

----------


## Bruho

If you believe you can do it, you can.  Simple as that.

----------


## tryured

I've flown a couple of times in my dreams now but it wasn't an over night sucess. About 2 months before I could fully fly I was finding my self having dreams where I would do a small jump into the air (1 foot) then I would not land, and my feet were off the ground about 30 cm. Then I could just move foward with my feet off the ground. Felt really strange. Try just doing that at first then once you have all that sussed just experiment.

----------


## Ev

I've discovered another method of fast flying  :tongue2: 
Choose an object on the horizon and "zoom" to it, in progress, choose another object and do the same thing.  This method results in a very high speed flight when you dont have a specific goal in mind...

----------


## Amethyst Star

The tutorial's already up if you want to check it out.  It's got lots of stuff in it thanks to everyone who posted!  ::D:   The "zoom" method's included but I'm thinking of adding another (due to my last LD experience).  I tried using air currents to push me into the air and I would have succeeded had I been able to sleep for a little bit longer.

----------


## Alucinor Architecton

well, what I did,  in my ONE LD(so i am no means someone consider experienced) was just after I became lucid, I just kneww I am dreaming, so I just sort of knew I could fly, so I just let myself float off and concentrared on the place I wanted go.

----------


## Awhislyle

THe way I do it is sortof like driving a standard on an uphill slope. If your stopped and you let out the brake and the clutch is in you start to roll bakcwards a bit then as you release the clutch and give it some gas, you stop then go forward agian
With my eyes closed I jump and I start to fall back down, then as I near the ground I feel my flying kicking in and then I just take off

----------


## Aneas

This is for advanced LDers only... Don't fly up to the sky, bring the sky down to you.  Destroy the illusion of movement and you truly control the dream environment.

----------


## Raihab

Well here's my method of flying... to lazy to read all of it but whatever lol... usually it just comes to me. Even though when I fly I guess I unconciously think of how Peter Pan flies and when dreaming I sort of fly like he does... lol... even though I never really thought of him directly everytime I've flown but well...   :Oops:   :tongue2:  . Well... here's the actual ethod I've figured out that might help:

Jump and Stop Method
Jump up... and since this is a Lucid Dream, try and believe you can jump Far and High... then in the middle of the jump stop in midair in such a way to make you feel like as if your floating then just fly/float to wherever you want. Try not to fall though... and in case you do... DO NOT PANIC! lol... even though you probably will do to the sensation of falling and well... may wake up... anyhow in case you fall instead of falling... change that fall to a dive... so you dive towards the ground... then slowly bend the angle so it feels as if you were an airplane that dived to the ground and curved back up.

Bleh... haven't tested it though... but may work... lol

----------


## gravemaster7

what i usually do to fly is grow wings

----------


## Wicked

Well, there were LD's where flying was so natural that not only that I didn't pay any attention into it, but I also barely NOTICED this until after I woke up. In those instances, flying simply served as means to get from point A to point B. Other LDs, of course, make flying extremely difficult. Closing your eyes helps if you're trying to lift off the ground btw.

----------


## Grandias

my lucid flying experience was odd but still cool i was flying around my town because it was easier for me to keep track of distance and i was trying to fly as fast as i can and i was focusing to much on how the wind was hitting my face.  ummm, it was odd because i was trying to fly as if i was laerning to fly in real.  it was cool because i dont bring it up while awake, but it gave me a cool sense of how to do it. anyway good luck in your lucid dreams 

PEACE

----------


## CatLover

Hmm... well, I started reading like the first two pages of this, then I stopped, so I'm sorry if someone already mentioned this:

If you're really just wanting to fly in your dreams, you can't try it during your first LD... flying isn't easy until you get the hang of it, like after your first few LD's... Personally? I've flown many times [/brag] LOL 

And for those of you that still can't figure out how to get your first LD (gasp): Try not to think so hard about it before you go to sleep... once you get the LD, try to keep yourself not-exited, or you'll wake yourself up. And when you do wake up, don't go back to sleep... LOL... because that's just... not cool  ::shock::   you should be on here telling us about your experiences LOL lmao

----------


## Split Infinity

I just really think you should stress the fact that it's all in if you truly believe you're going to fly or not.

If you think: "Hey, maybe I can fly." or "I should try flying." there's a high probability of you failing.  Once you think about doing it, just GO.  If you hesistate or doubt yourself you won't have a very good flying experience.

The other thing I think it's important to stress is that many people think about how to fly.  A 'what do I have to do to make this work' philosophy.  As long as you're thinking 'curve right', you could be flapping your legs, picking your nose or just turning slightly and you'll do it anyways.

It's all about the belief that you can do it.  The second you start to doubt yourself you'll begin to fall, even if you're high up and flying without a problem.

----------


## Xei

Try running very fast in a straight line for a while and then dive into the air.  :wink2: 

Just imagine the feeling of mantaining your speed whilst floating and then go for it.

----------


## Citrusponge

Haven't done this properly in a while. But I'll explain my technique anyway.

To get up off the ground I will myself to levitate upwards from standing position, and to help 'focus' I move my arms up and away from my body. Sort of like Psycho Mantis, except not >_>

To fly around I use the Mario technique, gathering speed by flying downwards at an angle, then pulling up again, moving around in graceful sine waves. I face the direction I want to move with my whole body.

I don't usually fly to get from A to B, just for its intrinsic pleasure.

----------


## ArchAngel

What about Anti Gravity like in matrix, i havent done it but someone should try  ::roll::

----------


## LucidAlex

> I have to disagree there, it&#39;s sometimes not as easy as just willing yourself. Anyway, a technique helps to set the intention, which is critical. Also, some people who are completely new at LDing don&#39;t easily comprehend the act of "willing." They need an action to go along with it.
> The End.
> [/b]



In the first LD i had, i just jumped into the air and started to fly. That could just be me but...

----------


## Infraredkelp

I just run as fast as I can and jump in the air while concentrating on flying  :smiley:

----------


## Electric-Shadow

I find it very easy to fly and do so frequently, simply leaping up into the air works fine for me, it&#39;s pretty effortless normally.

One thing i do find is that to much effort nearly always leads to either a lack in flying performance,such as the feeling that your being pulled back down, or that you can&#39;t get much altitude, Or it just results in complete and utter failure.

----------


## zypher0550

Okay, last night I had my first LD in about a month, and I have some good advice for flying.

Fly like you know how to.  Let me explain.  I&#39;ve been playing a lot of video games lately, A LOT of video games.  Mostly Dragonball Z.  For those of you not acquainted with Dragonball Z, there is flying involved.  Now I&#39;ve never flown like the way the game characters fly before until last night, and it was my best flying experience yet.  I could always get off the ground and stay up, I didn&#39;t fall, I could go faster than ever and landing was a breeze.

So what I&#39;m trying to say is, if you&#39;ve seen the Matrix a billion times, fly like Neo.  If you&#39;re a Superman fan, fly like him.  If you&#39;re a professional swimmer, use the air swimming method.  You know the technique, so you&#39;re more confident in your ability to use it.  By seeing that movie or watching that TV show or playing that game, your mind has practiced flying.  Now go to sleep and use it.

----------


## eppy

BROOM TECHNIQUE

it&#39;s easy, just find a broom and hop on, it would probobly allow you to fly on it if it is a nice dream broom. ha. i don&#39;t suggest this for guys though, ha.

----------


## Lunalight

I throw myself off high buildings, and force myself to fly.  If there aren&#39;t any buildings around I run and jump.

----------


## illusions

Watch Superman - just the flying bits - over and over just before bedtime - I bet you&#39;ll dream you&#39;re flying eventually  ::wink::

----------


## illusions

I have a lot of flying dreams, but they&#39;ve all been spontaneous - except for one which was a lucid dream. I was walking along a lane, insisting it was reality. The ground was so solid, and everything felt so real - there was no way it could be a dream. Then I sensed someone trying to break into a car the other side of the hedge. I rose into the air to look over the hedge and frighten them away - and then realised I must be dreaming if I could do that. 
I then zoomed around deliberately, knowing it was a dream. That was fun&#33;

I&#39;ve had a lot of elevator dreams as well - I wonder if that could be the begining of the flying sensation? Maybe you could get in an elevator, press the top button, and feel the sensation of rising - and that could get you started flying maybe?

----------


## dandaman33

well since i fly planes what i do is pretend im in an "invisible plane" and then just push the throttle all the way up and go, you can even get the hand movements going like the aelirons if it helps

----------


## james-25:22pm

i dont need to use any of the devices such as places or jetpacks, but im not saying they dont work or anything. I was inspired by this tutorial or another...but what i do is just...  

jump forwards and towards the floor slightly and stick my arms out...as if i was diving

*necessity prevails and I just dont hit the ground*...although unusually i have to tense my stomach and keep my body rigid so i can pull up, to prevent enevtual decent...

launching at the ground, you WILL pull yourself up...it just happens
i dont mean just like jumping headfirst..but jump parralel to the floor *as if you were diving under something at eye level.*

although, i am yet to fly outside..this is all through corridors and stuff but youd just need to "pull up" more...

safe flying!

----------


## Ivi942

Today I dreamt that a guy gave me an Iron mask and then I could jump really high. After that I had to Jump away from a lot of guys with guns  :Eek:  . Then I was walking with the guy and some girl down a street. and it went like this: "Its a dream! Let's fly! Wheeeeeeeee!" And I flied like a superman.  :boogie:  It was really easy I just thought about flying and Its done. Somehow the girl and the guy started flying too.  
And we were flying down the street and then we saw a red light(the street was crosing with another street) and to stop we crouched in the air to stop. but after we waited a little for the green light I saw that i was looking at everything from very close to earth and couldnt lift myself up. But that was because the dream was ending. I think.

----------


## psychology student

I think that this is a good idea. I will try to post my own advice in the next few weeks.

----------


## Ivi942

I flied again in my dream. And I realised that I forgot that I have troubles flying too ^_^ I mean I dont fly so easily as I wrote in my last post. I start flying immediately when I become Lucid since that's the first thing that comes to my mind  :tongue2:  But when I start flying I feel like I'm floating in zero gravity and I sometimes get pulled down and then lift up right away. My flying Is more like jumping on the moon where you jump really high, but still get pulled back down. Though it still is more like flying than jumping because if I jump in my dream(I usually jump really high) my stomach tickles a lot. But when I'm flying I dont feel that tickling at all. So that's the biggest difference of jumping and flying in my dreams  ::D:

----------


## Mew151

I have to expierience flying after I visit my first LD and find my DG.

----------


## cornflakegirl3301

I always run really really fast and then jump really high and then I can fly for awhile.

----------


## dalnet22

I test my lucidness by flying, so I've flown in just about every LD.

Sometimes it's difficult to get off the ground, but that's because I'm trying with my body to fly. As soon as I let go and start flying with my mind, I take off. One thing I keep in mind is that anything is possible in my dream. This helps me from getting discouraged about flying.

My point: if you believe you can, you will.

----------

